# carera (sp) 1/32 (1/24 cars) set qs



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

A local store has about 20 carera figure8 sets with mustang and vette for 50.00 each. Is this a good deal? Should I pick up a bunch of them?
The store was retailing them for 100.00 before xmas. Are they worth picking up for resale?


----------

